# Jar signieren/verifizieren



## hemeroc (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
java bietet intern ja die Möglichkeit jar-files zu signieren.
Ist es nun möglich aus meiner Java-Applikation heraus, die signatur eines Jar-Files zu überprüfen?
(Also ich habe ein Check.jar das die signatur von tocheck.jar prüfen soll)
Liebe Grüße
Hemeroc


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mai 2009)

Was willst du da überprüfen?


----------



## hemeroc (22. Mai 2009)

Naja ob die signatur gültig ist (das einzige was bei signieren sinn macht).

// falls jemand nicht weiß was es mit signieren auf sich hat der sinn ist, die authentizität eines jarfiles sicherzustellen das heißt das es erstellt, signiert und danach nicht verändert wurde, oder das es jemand bestimmtes signiert hat und nachher nicht verändert hat.


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Mai 2009)

hemeroc hat gesagt.:


> Naja ob die signatur gültig ist (das einzige was bei signieren sinn macht).
> ...
> das heißt das es erstellt, signiert und danach nicht verändert wurde, oder das es jemand bestimmtes signiert hat und nachher nicht verändert hat.


Das sollte Java für dich machen. Wenn du ein signiertes Programm veränderst, sollte der Interpreter eine AccessControlException werfen.


----------



## hemeroc (22. Mai 2009)

Ok, ich hab mich vielleicht schlecht ausgedrückt,...
ich möchte feststellen ob es von jemand bestimmtes signiert wurde.
Es geht um ein Programm das ein Pluginsystem hat. Die Plugins werden als Jar ausgeliefert nun möchte ich das die Jars signiert sind, soweit kein problem.
Allerdings hindert das niemanden daran mein plugin zu ändern und dann erneut zu signieren. Also möchte ich überprüfen ob das plugin auch von mir signiert wurde.
Liebe Grüße
Hemeroc


----------

